# Puppy shedding issue



## Jrena (May 12, 2020)

Hi, I hope there is someone here to reassure or advise. We have an F2 girl who is 13 weeks now and shedding crazy. I really expected her to be non or low shedding. I have heard about the grand dad affect in F2 litters but the breeder convinced me that based on the puppy’s coat she will be probably non shedding like her parents. She has no face furnishing but her coat more like wavy, fleece, soft, half curly but definitely not silky and straight. I am devastating because she is so loveable and a really good dog but her excessive shedding is disappointing. I am afraid I can’t live with this for any longer. We groom her every day twice at least, we already have bathed her but didn’t help at all, she even sheds more. After grooming her curls seem more straighten and wiry so I am really not sure this helps or makes things even worse. After all, I am totally clueless what to do and really disappointed. Is there any chance that her coat is developing to a non shedding like many other cockapoos or since she has no face furnishing she will likely shed forever? I attach some photos about her coat. I would be really grateful for any help or advice. Thank you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not quite sure what you mean by can't live with it any longer? Sorry to be cynical but the breeder was selling you a puppy and their words need to be taken with a pinch of salt.

They are a cross and she may or may not shed when she grows up. If non shedding is vital for some reason you would be far better going for a breed where the coat type is much more guaranteed.

My girl is fairly curly coated but I generally get some hair coming lose every time I comb her just as I tend to when I comb my own hair (but then I also live with a labrador cross so her hair tends to take over anything we both produce)


----------



## Jrena (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Jrena (May 12, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by can't live with it any longer? Sorry to be cynical but the breeder was selling you a puppy and their words need to be taken with a pinch of salt.
> 
> They are a cross and she may or may not shed when she grows up. If non shedding is vital for some reason you would be far better going for a breed where the coat type is much more guaranteed.
> 
> My girl is fairly curly coated but I generally get some hair coming lose every time I comb her just as I tend to when I comb my own hair (but then I also live with a labrador cross so her hair tends to take over anything we both produce)


Thanks for your answer. I wonder if there is anyone having a dog with a similar coat maybe and have some practical advice . Currently it seems the grooming just makes the shedding worse however I read that it usually helps to reduce shedding but not in our case. It was a very long discussion in our family before finally we have decided to get a cockapoo. She is my daughter’s dog and she loves the cocker face and look but I insisted to only have a non shedding dog in my house. So cockapoo was the compromise. I knew that a cockapoo can be a shedder (low) which I think would be fine but she sheds far more than I have ever expected. And yes I am very disappointed but before I make any other decision I want to know all the possible outcomes: Is it possible that she is a shedder and this never will change, or it will likely get better over the time? So if there is anyone who has a dog with similar furnishing I would love to chat with her/him.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is of course possible that she may continue to shed coat and you are not going to know for sure until she is grown up. As well as losing hair pups bring mud into the house from walks, may chew your furniture, dig holes in your garden, chew plants and steal shoes and slippers so please be sure you are prepared for all of this.


----------



## Edelrid (Jul 1, 2020)

I have a 9 month old labradoodle (I know this is Cockapoo forum, was my first choice of breed but that’s another story...) who would be described as a flat/scruffy coat. So kinda like your pup but perhaps not as thick and soft, he’s heavy on the facial furnishings tho. He’s definitely a shedder especially around his hindquarters, although I’m sure a Labrador owner would say it’s pretty minimal. The shedding was really stressing me out to start with but I’ve learned to live with it. On the upside he is very low maintenance, quick to dry off with a towel and, most importantly, he is an absolute sweetheart! So patient with my 2 children and their cousins, and has honestly made first time dog ownership a breeze. Would I choose a different coat? Sure... Would I swap his wonderful nature for it? Not a chance! As 2nd hand gal said he tracks mud into the house every time he goes into the garden, gets food and water everywhere when he eats and drinks, and does some really stinky toots when he’s eaten something rank he shouldn’t have. But any dog would/could do these things I suppose its all part of the deal! It’s just as well he’s so damn cute


----------



## ReichertCaleb (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi there
Choose a dog food that will smoothen the coat
There are many types of dry dog food that work to keep skin and hair healthy. For best results, it's best to get your puppy acquainted with seed food. Certain vitamins and minerals in food will nourish and restore hair quickly.
Especially some dog breeds such as: Poodle, Samoyed, Husky, Phop Squirrel, Alaska ... You can also combine with some types of wet food, pate for dogs. Nutrition facts from marine fish are very nutritious. Provides Omega 3 and 6 to make dog's hair smoother and free of tangles.
Alternatively, you can cook your own dog food. Foods that stimulate the growth of dog hair such as meat, fish, milk, egg yolks, vegetables. Note, you should not feed your dog raw food, all should be cooked to be safe for your dog's digestive system. These foods contain a lot of protein, axitamin, fat, fish oil ... It helps nourish and stimulate hair growth from the inside. Minimize hair loss.

Use a shower gel to stimulate dog hair growth
Hair loss in dogs can be caused by using incompatible shampoos and shower gels. It is even more wrong to use pet shower gel for pets. It is at very dangerous SOS alarm level. Pet hair will be hard, dry, linty and easier to shed.
In this case, it's best to change your dog's bath gel. A safe shower gel not only stimulates hair loss to grow faster, it also helps strengthen hair.
So which dog shower gel is good? You should use natural extracts. These are all safe shower lines for skin and hair. For dark and white fur dogs, you should buy a shower gel that holds and maintains the color of the coat.
In the case of pet dog hair loss due to dermatitis or mites, lice, parasites should use special shower gel. Fungi, dermatitis are one of the leading causes of hair loss in cats and dogs. After the illness and healthy skin, pet dog hair will grow quickly and evenly.

have fun


----------

